# Magic say Dwight Howard either signs extension or “decisions will be made”



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Maybe the Orlando Magic learned a lesson from the disaster that was last season.
> 
> Heading into this summer the Magic’s top priority is to get Dwight Howard to sign a long-term extension with the team, but CEO Alex Martins — the guy who worked hard to buddy up to Howard last season — sounded more definitive than he has in the past.
> 
> ...


http://probasketballtalk.nbcsports....er-signs-extension-or-decisions-will-be-made/


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

:favre:

Just trade him already

Nets better hope they get a top 3 pick


----------



## FutureBullsDr (Apr 17, 2012)

At least they are unwilling to lose Howard in free agency. They learned from the post-Lebron Cav's


----------



## JoeyJoJo (May 2, 2012)

The consensus opinion seems to be that you need to deal your superstar player before he walks because you have to get something for him. I don’t think this is necessarily true. 

If your goal is to stay competitive and be a bottom tier playoff team, then you need to get back some quality. If your goal is to win a championship, I think you let him walk if he won’t stay, be crappy, and hope to get lucky in the lottery. 

There are only a small handful of teams that can attract a superstar free agent. If you’re not one of those teams, you need the lottery.

Which team do you think has a brighter future:

1)	Post-Lebron Cavs
2)	Post-Melo Nuggets
3)	Post-D-Will Jazz

The Nuggets and Jazz are good teams, but not contenders. The Cavs can build around Irving.

Now, the way Howard has continuously made an unholy mess of everything, the Magic might have a better case than others to trade him, but I don’t think it’s a given that they have to.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Cavs got real lucky though.


----------



## JoeyJoJo (May 2, 2012)

Yeah, and I recognized that. One of the advantages Orlando has that teams like Cleveland don't, is that they can actually sign a superstar as a free agent. So maybe you let him walk and make moves to clear cap space. I don't really know what the free agent class for next summer is going to look like though.

I just don't think it's a given that you have to deal him. The deal has to make sense on its own (i.e. not a Lopez-centric trade).


----------



## JonMatrix (Apr 8, 2003)

JoeyJoJo said:


> I just don't think it's a given that you have to deal him. The deal has to make sense on its own (i.e. not a Lopez-centric trade).


Yeah, that's a terrible trade. I don't think the Magic will deal with the Nets after the rumored tampering that happened this year.

But if they are going to trade him just to trade him, might as well send him to somewhere like Milwaukee or Portland to piss him off. It would be hilarious to see his reaction if he got traded to Charlotte or something. The least likely, but the most potentially entertaining, scenario.

If they want to be a middle/lower tier playoff team, they could probably get a respectable offer from a team like Houston.

Or they could just rebuild from the ground up, which is what will probably end up happening.
--
Of course, if you believe that Dwight got SVG and Otis fired, then they'll probably lose him for nothing to the Nets or where ever Deron Williams is playing.


----------

